
Einer Aas - Norway's single largest tax payer bankrupts 1.3B from power trade - txhu
https://www.dn.no/nyheter/2018/09/13/1328/Energi/einar-aas-et-svaert-stort-personlig-tap
======
masonic
(in Norwegian)

